# Urinary problems..



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey guys, its been a bit since I've been on. i was in North Carolina for vacation. So i come back today and the boyfriend tells me how Ella is peeing constantly in the house and how she peed in the crate too. And she never pees in the house she will sit by the door crying to go out before ever peeing but now so far she has done it 3 times already today in front of us. Usually if she does have an accident in the house her urine never smells but as of late it smells horrible almost like a cat piss smell. Also when I take her outside she will sit there in her peeing position for like 2 minutes with nothing coming out, im not sure if she is in pain and trying to push somthing out or if she just thinks she needs to pee. I was reading a little about it before posting and I read it could maybe be a UTI. I was just wondering what you guys think and if anyone knows of anything that i could use to prevent her from getting one or to cure it if she does have one. Thanks.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds like there's a good chance it's a UTI. You need to take her to the vet for antibiotics. You can try to collect a pee sample to bring with you, that will help.


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

But I'm trying to avoid going to the vet right now because we are realllly tight on money this month, is there maybe anything like a home remedy type thing?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

nope, definitely not a home remedy kinda thing unless you have a friend who works at a vets office who had antibiotics on hand


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

UTIs are very uncomfortable and even painful, you should get to a vet asap.


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

See that was my biggest concern about weather she is in pain or not, ugh. they always seem to get sick at the worst times when money is tight. i guess i'd better get her to the vet asap then, but with it being the weekend is there anything that can maybe help with her pain. i don't want her to hurt at all


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

It is like they have to pee worse than they ever had to pee in their life, but they couldn't go, and when they could, it doesn't relieve the feeling. n the first day of meds you see dramatic improvement. I would give tons of water so she at least pees as much as possible. You may even start seeing blood in the urine.


----------

